# Pigeon acting crazy and looks like it has a broken foot



## Hana Something (Dec 26, 2006)

This morning my dad saw a pigeon outside and it was just going around 
in circles and was limping a lot. It tried to fly but couldn't so my 
dad bought it inside so it can be in the warmth and maybe help it. It has 
calmed down a bit but we can't do much and we don't want to leave it 
outside because it's really cold and it won't help it. My question is, 
what do we do for it?


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Hana,

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk and thank you for rescuing this bird.

Here are a couple of links to get you started:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9558

If it would be possible to attach photo(s) of this bird it would be useful in helping to offer you advice on how to further proceed. Also, if s/he has done any droppings, if you could describe what these look like, or post a photo, it would be helpful as well.

There will be others along before too long to offer more advice as well.

Good luck with this little guy,

Ron


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

When they've hurt a leg or foot, it's good to roll a towel up into some kind of donut or nest shape and put them into the middle of it. Sometimes, getting them to settle down into it and rest is easy and sometimes it's more difficult. When it's more difficult, try to arrange the placement so that they're almost in the dark and they'll settle a lot better. They can rest their legs better in the donut and that helps healing and it also gives you more time to proceed. They can and do break their legs occasionally and the sky is the limit on how bad it can be. However, if there's no obvious bone shards sticking out or blood dripping, it's usually not too bad.

As it happens, there is another current thread where someone reported a bird with a possible broken leg last night:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=18634

...so you might check that one out. There's a link in it as well that goes to skeletal drawings and that might be helpful in your examination as well as helping you to describe what you think might be the trouble.

Usually, organizations like the SPCA and vets will put pigeons down when they're brought in like this so that's not often a good option. You never know, though, so you have to do some careful research on deals like this if you intend on trying that route.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Incidentally, they sometimes hit a wire (power lines) or other obstacles while flying and can hurt themselves that way. The initial agony often has them doing some fits and seizures and hopefully that's all you were seeing with the spinning. It could be something more neurological like a hit to the head or spine but it's going to be awhile before you're probably going to have enough observation record to tell.

Pidgey


----------



## Hana Something (Dec 26, 2006)

Omg! Thanks everyone for all the information and help x3

Ok, I'll get a picture of it.
And we have kept it in the dark.
And I'll have a look at those threads for help
I live in the UK, London, near the central area.

Thanks again!


----------



## Hana Something (Dec 26, 2006)

Pigeons don't spread disease do they?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Hana,

Pigeons can, but rarely do, transmit disease to humans and this would usually be through close contact with their poops or beaks, so maintaining normal hygiene (washing hands after handling, avoiding placing the pigeon on food preparation surfaces) will be sufficient.

The turning round in circles is a bit of a problem because although it could be concussion it could also be a sign that the pigeon is infected with a virus that could affect other pigeons (not people), which can mean euthanasia if you hand it over to a wildcare hospital because they often do not have the facilities to isolate them from other birds.

If for any reason you decide that you cannot care for it, please contact me. We have experienced members in the UK that can help.

Cynthia


----------



## Hana Something (Dec 26, 2006)

Thank you O:

Um... I dunno if any animal center places are open today. I'm going to see tomorow and my dad said if it gets better, we'll let it out.

And I think its getting better because its a lot more calmed down and is jsut standing in one place. My dad made a little box for it.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, don't let calmness fool you--that usually means that the bird has figured out that it's in no immediate danger. They will often go into what resembles a self-healing trance in such circumstances but that doesn't mean that they're anywhere near ready to release. Let's see if we can get the bird eating, drinking and ambulating decently first.

Pidgey


----------



## Hana Something (Dec 26, 2006)

Ooh I see O:

Well... its not eating or drinking


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If you let it go it will most probably die...and the same applies if you take it to an animal centre.

How close to Clapham are you?

Cynthia


----------



## Hana Something (Dec 26, 2006)

I can't stand another dead bird D: The other day I looked out the window and I was a dead one lying on its back ;___; I was screaming and everything

I have no idea...  I don't know about stuff like that


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I personally guarantee you that Cynthia (cyro51) is the best chance that the bird would have if it comes to that. Since it's calmed down, have you tried to give it a drink? 

By the way, do you know whether this is an adult pigeon or possibly only a youngster? They sometimes don't know how to eat and drink when they're fairly well developed. You can look at the base of the top beak to see if it's white or still smooth and pink. Also, if you see any little yellow hairs sticking out of the feathers then it's still young.

Pidgey


----------



## Hana Something (Dec 26, 2006)

Oh. The top part of the beak is white, and no, havn't gave it anything to drink but we have given it some rice, like just boiled rice.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, then, let's give it a cup or bowl of water at least an inch deep and see if it's thirsty, okay?

Pidgey


----------



## Hana Something (Dec 26, 2006)

Ok then O: Let me go tell my dad...


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Instead of rice, can you offer it some wild bird seed? 

Cynthia


----------



## Hana Something (Dec 26, 2006)

We didn't have any D:

It's a lot better now, its flying and stuff and eating.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

And drinking?

Pidgey


----------



## Hana Something (Dec 26, 2006)

I don't think so... spilt the water over earlier.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Are you at all close to Cynthia? It would be great to have the bird looked at
by someone experienced/knowledgable in health matters.

fp


----------



## Hana Something (Dec 26, 2006)

I really don't know D:


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hana Something said:


> I really don't know D:


Maybe you could google it? I believe Cynthia said Clapham.

fp


----------



## Hana Something (Dec 26, 2006)

Um yeah, but right now, I gotta go do my revision and stuff


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hana Something said:


> I don't think so... spilt the water over earlier.


Try using a heavy dish that will not tip over. See if you can't also get ahold of some bird seed of any type, or if not, then try to mix in with the rice a bit of bread (the healthier bread, the better), and/or water-soaked cat or dog food, or anything else you might be able to offer. A mixture of things offered will help him eat more and gain his strength back until you're able to find some bird seed.  When you get a chance, you might try to map where Cynthia is, as she knows just about everything about injured pigeons.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Hana,

I too am in London although do not do rehab I am afraid, but I would think Cynthia is asking if you are near Clapham as she may have a contact there.

Also there is a wildlife hospital at Beddington Park (between Croydon and Sutton) called London Wildcare which would take your pigeon and treat it. Their contact details are: Tel 020 86476230 and web address is www.londonwildcare.org

They are open 24 hours but if you take the bird when its dark, just ring ahead and let them know you are on your way. They are great people and always have lots of pigeons in there. They do apprecaite a small donation if possible ( though its not mandatory but they are a charity so always helps) 

Whatever you decide - these offers are help are genuine  and can get the pigeon help that he may need, especially if he is spinning in circles. 

Let us know what you decide.

Tania xx


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Okay, Hana, here's what you got--this website has several dedicated folks who just love to help pigeons like the situation that you've got. As a matter of fact, whenever someone like you brings a situation like yours to our attention, we start worrying for the bird and trying to help. That's what a lot of us do for a living--we worry and we help. When we can help more and worry less, we feel better about it.

If this bird is pretty much behaving like a normal pigeon by way of flying around and eating whatever you're putting in front of it, then that's fine--it would probably mean that he's ready to go back outside where he knows his way around. However, if he still has a problem that you (and your dad) feel like he can't go back out, then please tell us what it is so that we can help. Just tell us one way or the other so we'll either know to stop worrying or to keep grilling you with questions.

The bird really does need to drink water though--usually about 5% to 8% of its weight per day or approximately a half of an ounce of water (15 mls; 1 tbsp) for the likely size of this bird. Let us know how it's going, hopefully in some detail. If typing is a problem and it takes too long for you to post messages so you don't get too chatty, well, tell us that, too. If you're worried about getting into contact with Cynthia about the bird because it's the Internet, then feel free to say so or have your dad do it.

Pidgey


----------



## Hana Something (Dec 26, 2006)

The bird's a lot better now, it's flying, eating and drinking as well I think. We did give it another container with water but it just started stepping in it... well it is better now, hasn't been doing that.

My dad says we can release it tomorow because its trying to like fly around a lot. 

Nah, typing's not a problem for me... and um, getting into contact with Cynthia isn't the real problem, it's the location and stuff. If my dad finds out it's really far away, I don't think he'd want to go there xD 

Well, I think its ready for release so, we'll see tomorow.

Oh yes, pictures:

From Tuesday:
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b59/hanashoib/Image062.jpg
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b59/hanashoib/Image064.jpg

From Yesterday:
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b59/hanashoib/Image065-1.jpg
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b59/hanashoib/Image071.jpg

From Today:
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b59/hanashoib/Image073-1.jpg
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b59/hanashoib/Image078.jpg


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Sounds good so far.

By the way, Cynthia couldn't take the bird on but we do have a contact in London

John


----------



## Hana Something (Dec 26, 2006)

Oh, ok then.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Is this bird missing the inside front toes? There should be three pointing forward and one pointing backward on each foot.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> Is this bird missing the inside front toes? There should be three pointing forward and one pointing backward on each foot.
> 
> Pidgey


http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b59/hanashoib/Image065-1.jpg

Sure looks like they are missing, doesn't it? 

Terry


----------



## Hana Something (Dec 26, 2006)

Yes, I think it missing them... does anyone think it can be born like that? . But on one foor, the back toe is still there but it looks really hurt because like the little claw bit is missing and looks like it got it help stuck in some wire or something. I havn't checked recently but now the bird just wants to fly and sit on the top part of the door frames in my house D:


----------



## Hana Something (Dec 26, 2006)

Oh and another thing, the bird weighs like nothing, is that bad?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hana,

Thank you for helping this bird.

The bird needs some professional care, it is not good if he weighs next to nothing. There are just way to many health issues for the bird to be released. If he is not eating or drinking well, and his feet have injuries, and he is malnourished/skinny he will not survive if you release him.

Could you do the bird a favor and call the wildlife care center, that Tania has posted? These people will know exactly what type of treatment he needs and may be able to save him. The phone number Tania listed is 020 86476230

http://www.londonwildcare.org/


----------



## Hana Something (Dec 26, 2006)

Oh ok O:

Um, I can't do that until like monday because tomorow is Eid and then busy on Sunday as well so yeah, and I have exams like on the first day of school so I have to be studying as well x.X

I'm gonna tell my dad about it then


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Could you do the bird a favor and call the wildlife care center, that Tania has posted? These people will know exactly what type of treatment he needs and may be able to save him. The phone number Tania listed is 020 86476230
> 
> http://www.londonwildcare.org/


Hana,

The Wildlife Centre will definitely give him a chance  - I have seen very sick and injured pigeons there who are given the best of care, often going into an incubator to keep them warm and of course given veterinary treatment, food and medicine.

Hopefully your dad would be happy to drive you over there and it is open every day of the year, 24 hours ( No New Year Eve parties for them !!)  - as I say it is between Croydon and Sutton at

Beddington Park
Church Road
Wallington
Surrey SM6 7NN

Tania x

NB - if your dad doesn't drive then you can take a train from Clapham Junction and either alight at Wallington or Waddon - it's about a mile from either station.


----------



## Hana Something (Dec 26, 2006)

Nah, my dad won't drive, but train, yes. But thing is we are always so busy and stuff and this place looks far, my dad hardly has time so I dunno... and I can't go anywhere THAT far on my own... I can like only go down the road on my own ¬.¬


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Where exactly are you, Hana? We can try to get someone to pick it up.

Cynthia


----------



## Hana Something (Dec 26, 2006)

Um, Islington, Northish London, more near to Central London... or am I IN Central London?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

My friends live in Clapham and will pick up your pigeon if you or your dad telephone and give directions. I have sent you their telephone via e-mail and in a PM. Please call them.

They are very nice people and have rescued a lot of pigeons on Clapham Common, so you can trust them.

Cynthia


----------



## Hana Something (Dec 26, 2006)

Um I don't think the pigeon needs to be seen now, it's a lot better and if we need to we can show it to someone nearby, Thank you very much though


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Hanna,

I just wanted to thank you again for stepping in and trying to help this little guy. That being said, I do think at this point it would truly be in the best interests of this bird if someone who has had years of hands on experience in helping injured birds had a good look at him before he is released. He may look like he has recovered, and I am sure he is very much improved, but the decision he is now healthy enough to be released is crucial one, if the bird is to survive and do well on its own.

The thing is, and maybe I am wrong, is reading between the lines you and your family may be a little worried about help coming from the internet that is too personal, that is meeting people from it. These kinds of concerns are understandable, but I want to assure you the people at this site really only have one top priority, and that is helping sick/injured birds become well again.

The offer that Cynthia (cyro51) has made to you to have someone come and collect the bird would really be best and if you think about it I hope you will agree. Perhaps you could pack the bird up in a small box and have your father meet them at a store, or some other place, that is convenient for him to meet at, to pass the bird along. I say your father because I see you are 15 in your information and I am sure he would not want you to be meeting with strangers, especially if you were alone.

I am asking you to please have your father read this thread and see if he would agree to let others further help this little guy. You have done something really special in rescuing him in the first place, many others would have passed him by, and we all would like the best possible outcome for him and I am sure this is what you want as well.

All the best,

Ron


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hanna,

This is a wonderful idea that Ron has suggested....thanks Ron!

If your Dad is worried about giving out your address, etc. to "strangers" it would be perfect if you and your Dad could arrange to meet up with them at a public place such as a store, or restaurant, or even right outside your police station (there's safety for you!) to make the exchange. It wouldn't be inconvenient for you or your Dad, and there would be no driving or travelling involved for you or your Dad.

I haven't been involved on this thread because so many people have jumped in to help out that I wasn't needed, but just wanted to thank you for helping this bird in the first place and thanks to everyone who is trying to help you.

Please try your best to take Cynthia up on her kind offer.....

Linda


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Hana,

Thanks once again for helping this pigeon.  However I really think that as others said, he should really go to someone who has experience of pigeons or to the Wildlife Hospital, which I know you say is a bit too far to go to. No problem... 

Cynthia has two very good friends who could meet you and your dad somewhere public with the pigeon and they could take him away to be checked over etc. 

Or alternatively, I too could meet you somewhere ( with dad of course) say at a tube train station or something. I don't know Islington that well but I live near Hammersmith so can get onto the tube network with no problems. I don't rehab pigeons but I can take him/her to London Wildcare as I know the people there very well.

I do work but could meet either tomorrow or New Years day or failing that one evening in the week or next weekend. However I think the sooner the better.

I will e-mail you my e-mail address if you are interested to take me up on my offer.

Tania xx


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Tania. Hanah, I have e-mailed you Les and Keiko's e-mail address in case you feel more comfortable making contact by e-mail.

Cynthia


----------



## Hana Something (Dec 26, 2006)

Oh I just came up with something I think could be easy for me... Could I not call up the RSPCA? Does anyone think that will help? 

Thanks for all the help everyone! If I could do those things on my own, I would be happy to hand it over but I am dependant on people so yeah, sorry.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hana, You probably want what is best for the pigeon, and it might be "easier" for you, BUT the RSPCA, will most likley put it to death.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Hana,

No don't call the RSPCA - they will definitely put the pigeon to sleep. 

I realise that you are dependant on others because of your age.....but please do let your parents know that the RSPCA will not help the pigeon - it is best if either myself or Cynthia's friends could pick the pigeon up from somewhere - we are all happy to meet you and your parents in Islington so you don't have to travel.

Please let your mum and dad know that the RSPCA is a bad idea and do get in touch with either myself or Les via e-mail to arrange a pick-up if possible. 

Tania xx


----------



## Hana Something (Dec 26, 2006)

Ok, no no to RSPCA... Why though?


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

kittypaws said:


> Hi Hana,
> 
> No don't call the RSPCA - *they will definitely put the pigeon to sleep. *
> 
> Tania xx


I'm assuming this is why.......

Linda


----------



## Hana Something (Dec 26, 2006)

I meant why that? Why would they put it to sleep?


----------



## Hana Something (Dec 26, 2006)

And Um... My dad wants to release the pigeon like outside, he says that its healthy and stuff...


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Hana,

Tania here.

Please don't release the pigeon outside because from reading your thread I don't think he will cope because:-

a) your dad was able to pick him up OK originally - some very sick or injured birds will not always let you catch them so this one must have been quite unwell or hurt originally.
b) the weather tonight and tomorrow is going to be wet and very windy so he may struggle with the elements.
c) if he weighs hardly anything he is not going to be strong enough
d) If he was originally spinning in circles he may have a neurological problem - does he twist his head upward sometimes so that it appears he has a very flexible neck!!
e) his feet look as though there are toes missing - these may need looking at.

I can tell that there is obviously some apprehension to meeting people that you and your father don't know and especially on the internet and I can totally understand this - I have met Cynthia (Cyro51) Michelle (arniesmybaby) and Cecile ( Ceclia) who will all tell you that I am a quite normal lady of 41, who works in a bank......

On the other flipside I don't know you or your father, but I am more than willing to take a chance and meet up with you both as I know that you and I have a genuine concern for the pigeon.

If, and I say this as a last resort, your father really doesn't want to meet myself or Les to arrange collection of the pigeon, then the next kindest thing you could do for him is to take him to the RSPCA - but they will put him too sleep  - the RSPCA do not treat pigeons  - they can alleviate suffering with euthansia but this pigeon sounds like he has a chance and we can give him that chance. 

Hana's dad - I know you have reservations about perhaps meeting myself or Les, but as I say I am happy to come to Islington and meet you and Hana and take the bird from you - I can give him a chance - please take me up on the offer - I can't do anymore except plead with you about this.

Let me know when you would like to meet and where ( outside a tube station perhaps?). Tomorrow I'm free all day or I could meet you in the evening next week say about 6.30 to 7.00 - Please e-mail me on [email protected]

Please, please reconsider. I and the others here, have the pigeon's best interest at heart.

Tania


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Hana,

On your question with the RSPCA. Organizations like the RSPCA are generally set up to take in traditional pets like cats and dogs in need that they eventually hope will be adopted by someone as a pet. They will take in most other types of animals as well, such as your pigeon, but do not have the resources, or in a lot of cases the inclination to nurse a sick pigeon back to health, so they put them to sleep.

Hana, I don't don't want to offend you and your family, but I may have to risk doing so. You came to this board to get help for this little guy and we have been trying to do this for you. Many people with years of experience with birds, including myself, have told you this bird may not be ready for release yet. There have been offers of help from people, and I am not talking strange men here, but women old enough to be your mother, will to meet your family at any place of your choosing to make sure that this bird is well enough to survive on its own when released.

You even said;


> Oh and another thing, the bird weighs like nothing, is that bad?


Yes, this is bad and probably means that he will not have the reserves necessary to survive on his own in the near term.

Your father seems to have made the decision he is releasable, we here at this forum are all in disagreement with this. The fact of the matter is this bird is in your care and you can do what you like with him. You can set him free where the odds are he will die, or you can keep him at least a few weeks more, getting some weight back on him and posting about his progress to see if he will need any kind of medication to help in his recovery. Lastly, you can do what I feel will really be best for this bird, let Tania or Keiko & Les meet with your father to pick him up. I am sure you will be able to follow his progress through this thread as updates on his condition will be posted here.

Hana, as I said before, you rescuing this bird was a kind and good thing to do, you took the time to come to this board to get experienced help on what would be best for him, also a good thing to do. One more good thing to do would be to put him in experienced hands to make a final decision on whether he is ready to go back home, and most importantly if he is not, who will have the skills, medicine and equipment on hand to get him to full health again.

All the best,

Ron


----------



## Hana Something (Dec 26, 2006)

OOokay... OK, need to tell my dad, no he doesn't know that you people want to take it because um... havn't got a chance to tell him, but yeah, I don't want to just release like blah anyway. 

Ok, I'll see... helping a little birdy is hard D:


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*A plea to dad*

Hello again Hana and Hana's Dad~

"Helping a little birdy can be hard"...yes it can be. We have members near you that are willing to help you help this pigeon. KittyPaws (Tania) and Jazaroo(Ron) made some good points in their post. Both are well respected members and bird rehabilitators. 

Hana's dad: Sir, please reconsider and make arrangements to meet Miss Tania so that proper care and rehabilitation can be given to this bird in need. 

Thank you _both_ for your concern regarding this pigeon in need.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Hana, as a rehabber of birds for over 12 years, I have had numerous people I had never met either come to my home or I have met them someplace to get a sick or injured bird. So far, none have presented a threat. I find that, as a general rule, people who care enough to rescue a bird are also decent enough to not harm you. You always need to be cautious though and I believe the offer to meet you in a public arena should do fine.

Please don't release him until he gains more weight.


----------



## Hana Something (Dec 26, 2006)

My dad doesn't want to meet up with anyone... What is like the nearest or most accessable animal center in like London to me... or just any in London

Ok, I'll keep this pigeon for a week or two more, I need to keep it in a bigger space D:


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Hana,

This information was posted earlier in this thread by Treesa:



> Could you do the bird a favor and call the wildlife care center, that Tania has posted? These people will know exactly what type of treatment he needs and may be able to save him. The phone number Tania listed is 020 86476230
> 
> http://www.londonwildcare.org/


Littlebird's (Nona's) suggestion is a good one as well and another option for you, to take the bird to school and see if a teacher will help pass the bird along.

Ron


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hana,

OK - I understand where your dad is coming from but I don't think he is thinking in the pigeon's best interests. Sorry Dad!! 

London Wildcare, where I would possibly take the pigeon to, are a wonderful organisation that would undoubtedly help the pigeon. I am due to start as a volunteer there next week and I know the owner and the staff there - there are so many pigeons there that have needed help and they get it. Plus they usually get released in to the park surrounding the centre where they get regular food ( they all come back to the Centre for their tea!!) 

Or Cynthia's friends in Clapham are an option too and I may take him there - whatever I decide he will get the best of care.. 

Please - all I am asking is that your Dad meets me somewhere most public and on your terms completley and in Islington! and I can take this burden off you - surely that would be a good thing  - you don't have to worry anymore about this bird and he will get the best of care, I absolutely promise you... 100% - please ask dad to reconsider.

Tania xx

NB - happy New Year - please do the right thing for the pigeon!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hana,

Please, please take one of these offers of help for the bird. You cared enough to rescue the bird in the first place. Now, please care enough to insure that it gets checked by an experienced rehabilitator where it can get any additional care that may be needed. I totally understand about your age and the concerns about meeting up with strangers, but I can also vouch for each and every person who has offered to help you here on Pigeon-Talk. It would be a terrible tragedy for something to be missed in returning this bird to complete health or to have it die on you because you are not experienced in handling feral pigeons.

This really is something that cannot wait .. the longer you wait, the greater the chance that the bird may miss out on being treated for something you have not seen and .. most sadly .. the greater the chance the bird is going to die because of something you have missed or incorrectly assessed.

I am in no way being disrespectful to you and your sincere desire for the bird to be well and set free .. I've just been doing this rescue stuff long enough to know that I don't know everything, and often, I need the help of my vet and the people on this discussion board.

Please, Hana .. let's do right by the bird here.

Terry


----------



## Hana Something (Dec 26, 2006)

kittypaws said:


> Hana,
> 
> OK - I understand where your dad is coming from but I don't think he is thinking in the pigeon's best interests. Sorry Dad!!
> 
> ...




Oh, oh! I have an idea O: When you start next week, I'll phone the place up and ask for you then you can like talk to my dad and uuh, When you start I'll tell him that you work there and we can call you up and stuff and you can come and get the pigeon, how's that? And could you give me the phone number I should call when you start please?


----------



## Hana Something (Dec 26, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Hana,
> 
> Please, please take one of these offers of help for the bird. You cared enough to rescue the bird in the first place. Now, please care enough to insure that it gets checked by an experienced rehabilitator where it can get any additional care that may be needed. I totally understand about your age and the concerns about meeting up with strangers, but I can also vouch for each and every person who has offered to help you here on Pigeon-Talk. It would be a terrible tragedy for something to be missed in returning this bird to complete health or to have it die on you because you are not experienced in handling feral pigeons.
> 
> ...



I really want to O; And uuuh... what does feral mean? o__o

And um, what is the best food for the pigeon?


----------



## Hana Something (Dec 26, 2006)

little bird said:


> Hana......you'll be going back to school day after tomorrow won't you?? Could you take the pigeon in a cardboard box to your TEACHER and ask your teacher if she will help you get the bird to one of the persons who have offered to meet you and take this bird so the bird can have a chance to survive. Write out the PIGEON-LIFE.NET and the thread "pigeon acting crazy and looks like it has a broken foot" so your teacher will know where to look on the internet for us and that we are willing to take this poor bird and get it some help. Can you do that, Hana?


No, I'm starting school on Thursday and I have an Art exam so I don't think I could do something like that and I remember once this girl wanted to bring in her cat but I don't think we are allowed to do anything like that xD

Plus teachers in my school aren't like that, God, our school environment is like an office place...


----------



## Hana Something (Dec 26, 2006)

jazaroo said:


> Hi Hana,
> 
> This information was posted earlier in this thread by Treesa:
> 
> ...


Ah thanks, thats the info I need


----------



## Hana Something (Dec 26, 2006)

I just looked at the map for where the Animal place is and Oh my GOD, it is really far away O.O;;


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Hana,

The word feral is used to refer to both to animals and plants that at one time where domesticated (kept and tended to by man) that have escaped or returned to a wild state.

The best thing to feed him would be a a Pigeon/Dove mix and this is sometimes available at pet stores. I say sometimes because depending on the location of any given pet store and demand in the area, they do not always carry it. If they don't you can buy a bag of wild bird seed very cheaply at almost any pet store and this will do until he makes it to the Wildlife Centre. Also, lentils, barley and dried peas could be feed to him until you can get the seed.

Thanks for hanging in and trying to get this little guy some experienced help.

All the best,

Ron


----------



## Hana Something (Dec 26, 2006)

Ah yes, we did give it barley but my mom used it all up the other day xD 

So um, giving in some bread and lentils and stuff right now. I'll tell someone to get some barley the, haha! xD


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hana Something said:


> Oh, oh! I have an idea O: When you start next week, I'll phone the place up and ask for you then you can like talk to my dad and uuh, When you start I'll tell him that you work there and we can call you up and stuff and you can come and get the pigeon, how's that? And could you give me the phone number I should call when you start please?


Hi Hana,

OK I am due to start volunteering there this month but I haven't had a start date. Plus I will only be doing one day a week ( probably a Saturday) as I have to go and work in the bank for five days....... so this may be a week or so before I am there and the pigeon may need help before that. 

However I have just e-mailed my 4 contacts at London Wildcare and asked them to be aware that you or your dad will phone them - they all know me and will be happy to vouch for me as being responsible to be able to pick up the pigeon. I don't drive so will have to come on the train but that is not a problem for me.

If your dad could phone them say from tomorrow afternoon (give them time to read the e-mail etc) and ask for either Ted, Karen, Ruth or Kate - they all know me and know that I will be helping out soon.

Their phone number is 020 8647 6230. 

Once I know that your dad is happy to meet up with me I will e-mail you my contact numbers to arrange a suitable time / date. 

Tania x


----------



## Hana Something (Dec 26, 2006)

kittypaws said:


> Hi Hana,
> 
> OK I am due to start volunteering there this month but I haven't had a start date. Plus I will only be doing one day a week ( probably a Saturday) as I have to go and work in the bank for five days....... so this may be a week or so before I am there and the pigeon may need help before that.
> 
> ...


Um, so like could those people could come and pick the pigeon up when after I call them?

Tomorrow... um, I don't know... See it was Eid on Saturday and on this Eid is to do with sacrificing... so yesterday we went to a halal meat farm and got a lamb from there and now what we do is like distrubute the meat around so my parents are really busy in that... so once thats over we can do something about this pigeon.

And the pigeon is not in a real bad condition anymore, it's eating fine but never sees the water :Mad: but it's drinking as well, and is able to fly around and um... makes lots of noise now


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hana Something said:


> Um, so like could those people could come and pick the pigeon up when after I call them?


No Hana - I would come and pick the pigeon up from you. They wouldn't come and pick up a pigeon because it is small enought to be taken to them - they are a small charity and so have to use their ambulance more for large animals like deer, foxes, badgers and swans etc.

You could call them to check that I am an OK person to hand the bird over to ( ask for Ted, Ruth, Karen or Kate)  - that's if you really needed to do that - I don't know what else to say to convince you of that  - but as I have said over and over, I am happy to travel up to Islington and to meet your father, your mother whoever and take the bird from you..

Tania x


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hana Something said:


> And the pigeon is not in a real bad condition anymore, it's eating fine but never sees the water :Mad: but it's drinking as well, and is able to fly around and um... makes lots of noise now


Not quite sure what you mean when you say " it never sees the water, but its drinking as well"??? 

Are you saying that it is or isn't drinking?


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

I hope you and your dad let Miss Tania help your pigeon soon.


----------



## Hana Something (Dec 26, 2006)

Sorry to confuze you x.X

I meant that when we put the water there, it won't see it but it does after a long time... still does drink though xD


----------

